# linux server



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

I just have one basic question, If say you had a server running Ubuntu Server edition, could that server work with windows based computers?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

well the server could see the windows pc's...but i know windoes cant see linux.

not sure if their is a prog you coulod use to work as an inbetween but its looking slim..


----------



## flashstar (Apr 7, 2008)

What type of server are you planning to run? If it's just a file server, you can always use SAMBA and webmin to configure your server remotely. If you want to run an exchange server--- well then you should be running Windows Server 2008 or 2003. 

Most server-related things can be done on a Linux server as well as a Windows server. And yes, Windows computers can usually "see" a Linux server. This is especially easy with Samba.


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 7, 2008)

How do you want the windows computers to interact with the server?  Sharing files?  if so, just setup a samba server.


edit:  oops, flash posed at the exact same time as me.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 7, 2008)

so with samba you basically install it on a unix based computer and it makes it a server?

basically im trying to make a low cost home server, just for file sharing, and I want to get around the whole 16 different licenses crap.  Im really dont know what way to go in terms of OS for the least expensive way possible.  i only have 3 computers.


----------



## flashstar (Apr 8, 2008)

In your case, I'd recommend going with just regular Ubuntu. It has Samba already installed and all you need to do is check a couple boxes and push a few buttons to get it up and running. Then go to synaptec and search for Webmin. Check and install Webmin after which you can access your server by typing https://192.168.x.x:10000 into your browser (where x.x is your local ip). Then just enter your user name and password for the server. This will allow easy editing of more advanced Samba settings. Samba allows an unlimited number of users. 

Do not go with the server edition unless you want to manually install a gui. The server edition by default only has a command line. 

Server 2008 is much easier than even Ubuntu, but it costs $600 for the standard edition.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 8, 2008)

what about Kubuntu?  does it still come with samba?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Network protocols are OS independent. You can basically mix any architecture and OS. However, I think you're talking about filesharing, in that case you require Samba.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 5, 2008)

ceaser said:


> Hi sorry I connot help you because I don't have any idea about server running Ubuntu.
> 
> Good luck!



Most intelligent post ever.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

Ok heres a SAMBA low down. Windows and Linux combat because of two different file systems. Even though the server wont show up and vice versa, its still on the LAN. SAMBA is a translater for a windows to linux platorm and the other way around. The only applicable purpose for SAMBA is for the most part a LAN file server. Now, if you want a server in general for websites and stuff, Apache, but I don't wanna hi-jack your thread just ask if you wanna know more aout Apache


----------

